# Cowboy Lump Charcoal



## AllenRR (Jul 31, 2021)

Not sure where to put this one. 
I buy this brand of lump, because it entertains me. Most of the time, it is an assortment of different size pieces. Occasionally, I get a bag with pieces that are like unsplit firewood. I know... I won the charcoal lottery. I love those because in my dgss1382vcs-d smoker, those are the key to amazing heat management. I fire them up in the chimney, and put them as far away from the firebox vent as possible. My smoker has been sitting right at 225 for almost 3 hours now. (OK..I have some pork shoulder wrapped in maple bacon going as we speak.) Anything that gives me more time to enjoy a cold one while the meat is getting to temp is a good thing.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2021)

Sounds good. Post up the finish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2021)

I won’t use Cowboy lump, cause it just pops, and crackles, and basically explodes in the firebox. I stick with RO lump for steaks & briquettes in the offset to get a coal bed going, then just wood splits.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I won’t use Cowboy lump, cause it just pops, and crackles, and basically explodes in the firebox. I stick with RO lump for steaks & briquettes in the offset to get a coal bed going, then just wood splits.
> Al




I agree with Al:
I tried some Cowboy Lump years ago, when I had my Charcoal grill on my Deck. I thought it became the 4th of July. The Fireworks coming from my grill was Crazy. I was a nervous wreck until it stopped, and I kept a hose handy.
When I built my deck, I covered the ground with 4" of Wood Mulch first.
Imagine if the "Cowboy" sparks would have gotten between the deck boards, onto the mulch & started a fire!!!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 31, 2021)

If you are getting quality bags and it works for you that’s great. I usually get a lot of snap crackle pop with it. I only use B&B limp. Burns super clean and hot. Never has any scrap in it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ve burned lots of different lump. It all snaps and pops. It’s moisture in the lump. I just figured it was all like that. The B&B mesquite lump really pops but so does mesquite wood in my experience. I’m in a super dry and high elevation climate though.


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 31, 2021)

I tried one bag of Cowboy, I don't like the taste of the meat cooked over it.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’ve burned lots of different lump. It all snaps and pops. It’s moisture in the lump. I just figured it was all like that. The B&B mesquite lump really pops but so does mesquite wood in my experience. I’m in a super dry and high elevation climate though.


Wonder if the climate impacts it? I’ve burned tons of B&B and never noticed much sparking and popping. I did have a bag of B&B hickory lump that did. I assumed it was because I had it stored on the floor and it got damp. I normally use the Oak lump


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Wonder if the climate impacts it? I’ve burned tons of B&B and never noticed much sparking and popping. I did have a bag of B&B hickory lump that did. I assumed it was because I had it stored on the floor and it got damp. I normally use the Oak lump


Yeah, just dunno. All I do know is that when I start lump, of any kind, I put on my safety glasses (Oakley’s) because the popping sparks come at me and specially my face. I don’t mind really, it’s stops once they are lit well.


----------



## AllenRR (Aug 8, 2021)

AllenRR said:


> Not sure where to put this one.
> I buy this brand of lump, because it entertains me. Most of the time, it is an assortment of different size pieces. Occasionally, I get a bag with pieces that are like unsplit firewood. I know... I won the charcoal lottery. I love those because in my dgss1382vcs-d smoker, those are the key to amazing heat management. I fire them up in the chimney, and put them as far away from the firebox vent as possible. My smoker has been sitting right at 225 for almost 3 hours now. (OK..I have some pork shoulder wrapped in maple bacon going as we speak.) Anything that gives me more time to enjoy a cold one while the meat is getting to temp is a good thing.


I can see the level of negativity here. God Bless ya'll. I am going elsewhere. Bye.


AllenRR said:


> Not sure where to put this one.
> I buy this brand of lump, because it entertains me. Most of the time, it is an assortment of different size pieces. Occasionally, I get a bag with pieces that are like unsplit firewood. I know... I won the charcoal lottery. I love those because in my dgss1382vcs-d smoker, those are the key to amazing heat management. I fire them up in the chimney, and put them as far away from the firebox vent as possible. My smoker has been sitting right at 225 for almost 3 hours now. (OK..I have some pork shoulder wrapped in maple bacon going as we speak.) Anything that gives me more time to enjoy a cold one while the meat is getting to temp is a good thing.


From reading the replies, I realize that sourcing  stuff you can buy right down the street is for losers (in your opinion.)  Good luck with that ya'll. Smoking meat is an artistic thing. You folks want it to be easy and pleasant. It's about time, smoke, and temperature. If my  charcoal pops and stuff...OK. It's part of the process.  I am not a charcoal snob.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 8, 2021)

Another  for Cowboy and  for RO


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 8, 2021)

AllenRR said:


> I can see the level of negativity here. God Bless ya'll. I am going elsewhere. Bye.
> 
> From reading the replies, I realize that sourcing  stuff you can buy right down the street is for losers (in your opinion.)  Good luck with that ya'll. Smoking meat is an artistic thing. You folks want it to be easy and pleasant. It's about time, smoke, and temperature. If my  charcoal pops and stuff...OK. It's part of the process.  I am not a charcoal snob.


SMF is a wealth of experience and knowledge from many years and many trials and tribulations. I, for one, don't get too butt hurt when I read about other's experiences that don't necessarily align with mine. It's all about taking in the info, compiling it, and trying to understand how it all affects me and my style. I may not agree, but I will be open minded...


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 8, 2021)

All progress depends on failure, things don’t behave as expected, then we try to understand why and modify our approach or mitigate the negative consequences. I, for one, LOVE it when others’ experiences do not match mine … a learning opportunity. Once in a blue moon, maybe I get to contribute to that too. I don’t see any negativity absent personal attacks or derogatory comments, which I don’t see here.


----------

